# Burned outside Dunfermline



## Fubar (6 Mar 2012)

Saturday approx 2:30pm, there I am tootling along the A985 outside Dunfermline quite nicely thinking I'm doing ok on my new road bike - suddenly hear click-click-click to the side of me, glancing across there I am being overtaken by a woman on a white bike with pink handlebars giving me a cheery "hiya!" as she powered past me.

Now being overtaken by a woman doesn't bother me, in fact being overtaken by anyone doesn't normally bother me, it just gave me an insight into how good some cyclists are and how poor I am! 

I know you shouldn't compare and she was as least half my weight, it was just a bit demoralising - she had a nice bum though so not all bad... (for the short time I saw it!)


----------



## phil_hg_uk (6 Mar 2012)

Fubar said:


> Saturday approx 2:30pm, there I am tootling along the A985 outside Dunfermline quite nicely thinking I'm doing ok on my new road bike - suddenly hear click-click-click to the side of me, glancing across there I am being overtaken by a woman on a white bike with pink handlebars giving me a cheery "hiya!" as she powered past me.
> 
> Now being overtaken by a woman doesn't bother me, in fact being overtaken by anyone doesn't normally bother me, it just gave me an insight into how good some cyclists are and how poor I am!
> 
> I know you shouldn't compare and she was as least half my weight, it was just a bit demoralising - she had a nice bum though so not all bad... (for the short time I saw it!)


 
I had something similar happen although not on a bike like that.

I was happily tootling along on some country lanes when I hear something to my right and a very nice young lady on a road bike comes past just as we are get to a up hill bit. So I said hello and she said hello and off she went, I had to get out of the saddle to try to keep up but I had no chance just rode off into the distance like the hill wasnt even there  ............. its just not fair.


----------



## Fubar (6 Mar 2012)

Glad it's not just me then!!


----------



## Arjimlad (6 Mar 2012)

At least she was friendly !


----------



## Fubar (6 Mar 2012)

Arjimlad said:


> At least she was friendly !


 
Indeed! She was a quick and friendly lass, I hate when you acknowledge another cyclist and they don't give you anything back - I just about managed to pant a "oh, hello!" back to her!


----------



## Arjimlad (6 Mar 2012)

In a Leslie Phillips/Terry Thomas sort of way ?!

No wonder she took off like a scalded cat !


----------



## HLaB (6 Mar 2012)

I took about 4-5 months of serious riding last year to do my Msc / dissertation when I did get out occasionally I felt really weak especially if there was some extra resistance (terrain, wind etc). Heading along Burnshot Road (or whatever its called the road by the top of Edinburgh Airport) in to a really strong wind I was overtaken by a girl on a TT bike. I could say it was because she was probably an elite athlete on a more aerodynamic and better bike (I later discovered my wheel ball bearings were shot) but the truth is I was probably way unfit  .


----------



## Fubar (9 Mar 2012)

Arjimlad said:


> In a Leslie Phillips/Terry Thomas sort of way ?!
> 
> No wonder she took off like a scalded cat !


 
Ha ha, never thought of that! I sound more like a phone pervert (normally out of breath)!! I was probably drooling as well, I look classy on a bike... !!!


----------



## Scoosh (9 Mar 2012)

The usual time for any man to be overtaken by/have opportunity to talk to a nice lady on a bike is on a cold (often a bit windy) day, when one's nose is running like a tap. 

No wonder they disappear quickly !


----------



## Arjimlad (9 Mar 2012)

Yes, that's a dodgy time to be behind any cyclist, when he has a runny nose.. well worthwhile getting in front of that !


----------

